# Steering wheel options - R34



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking at some options for wheel retrim or replacement on R34.

Can anyone recommend a good company for retrim or a good replacement ?

Came across this old thread & the workmanship looks very good but says chap is no longer on the forum..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151307-r34-steering-wheel-retrim.html


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Same dilemma as me***128515;*

Just not sure what to do myself, although I've never liked the standard wheels.
I've looked at the Key's wheels as well as the Auto Select which are both really nice steering wheels. I've already got a Bells boss but can't make my mind up as Drift works have a nice selection. Choices,choices,choices.....***128561;***128561;***128561;

Just remembered this from last year
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/227697-auto-torque-steering-wheel-retrims.html


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*veilside if your willing to spend the money!!!*

I have a snap off boss kit I either of u are interested


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Really depends on what you like..

For my own car, I went with a Robson Leather refinished OEM steering wheel via Newera Parts. This involved sending out my own steering wheel core to Japan. 

I am not personally a fan of aftermarket steering wheels that much. That said however, the Neo Grinta steering wheel from Personal is in my view, very nice.

http://www.nardi-personal.com/perso...-2090&catid=56&Itemid=288&lang=en#prettyPhoto

Drop matty32 a PM regarding the Robson Leather option or indeed the Personal steering wheel. 

Driftworks UK may also carry stock of the latter.

Another alternative if you wish to have the OEM steering wheel retrimmed is Jack at Royal Steering Wheels. Good value for money.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GTR33-MP said:


> Looking at some options for wheel replacement on R34.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good replacement ?


What about one of these........??










or 










or even....












Very snazzy!!!....Any of them would brighten up an R34 massively.....


:chuckle:


TT


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Mines one look really good but pricey.... 


Mines - R34 Steering wheel - Nengun Performance


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

I've managed to get hold of Steve at edge automotive. Will let you know how I get on.. if all else fails i'll go with tarmac terrors suggestion 

I do like the Mines one but as you say a bit pricey!

thanks for inputs.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

r32SINGH said:


> Mines one look really good but pricey....
> 
> 
> Mines - R34 Steering wheel - Nengun Performance




£700 (by the time you add duty and shipping I suspect) for a steering wheel is bonkers IN MY OPINION!!

By all mean's crack on but I am genuinely aghast!! That is truly insane and I view that in the same light as I do Nismo/Mines/Other strut braces (and i'm sure you all know my feelings on them!!!)



> From Nengun site....
> Mines R34 leather steering with excellent texture, feeling, and is estecially pleasing to look at will for sure bring a change in the driving feel and atmosphere of the interior.


For that money, I'd want it to steer the car itself and navigate me to wherever I wanted to go!!!



TT


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

My Hosaka R34 has now arrived at HJA and has a nice Keys steering wheel


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

GTR33-MP said:


> I've managed to get hold of Steve at edge automotive. Will let you know how I get on.. if all else fails i'll go with tarmac terrors suggestion
> 
> I do like the Mines one but as you say a bit pricey!
> 
> thanks for inputs.


Peace of mind Steve at Edge is extremely good! i have spoken to him regarding a complete re-trim of my R34 interior. You wont be disappointed 

Regards


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Does anyone offer a swap service Ie. New for old for the BNR34 wheel?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chou said:


> Does anyone offer a swap service Ie. New for old for the BNR34 wheel?


not sure on that.

R34 wheels are expensive even in really crappy condition.

Mine's sell a full replacement wheel

if you want one just PM we are an official mines dealer in Japan


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought a spare when I did mine


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

A12DY B said:


> I bought a spare when I did mine


Any pics of the retrimmed wheel fitted?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chou said:


> Any pics of the retrimmed wheel fitted?


Dude. Check autotorques section. I have a thread in there for my 33 wheel they did. ****ing amazing quality for the price.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

So unbelievably happy, thank you SO MUCH all at Autotorque

Mook[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

That (above) is a seriously impressive job. 

A steering wheel can make a huge difference to not only the interior look of a car but also the feel when driving changes more that you'd think. 

I`m thinking now


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

bigkeeko said:


> That (above) is a seriously impressive job.
> 
> A steering wheel can make a huge difference to not only the interior look of a car but also the feel when driving changes more that you'd think.
> 
> I`m thinking now


100% correct.

I have this in my M4 and it completely changes the driving experience IMO


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

That looks really good Mike. I should really think about getting mine refreshed. How much did it cost you?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

rogerdavis said:


> That looks really good Mike. I should really think about getting mine refreshed. How much did it cost you?


Hi mate,
It was under £200. Proper bargain


----------

